# Solved: Vizio LCD TV--- No Picture, No Sound



## dysart22 (Sep 14, 2006)

Vizio VO47LFHDTV10A-B No Picture, No Sound

I have my TV connected through a Sony A/V receiver for sound and HDMI switching. I was watching TV and switched to my computer. When I switched back it looked like the 2 video streams were on top of each other. I sure the receiver is bad, and I'm sending it back to Sony. My problem is right after that the TV picture and sound went out.(3 weeks out of warranty, and no love from Vizio). I'm hoping that it is a fuse or or power supply problem. I have a second TV of the exact model that has a hole in the screen that I can use as parts.

Can anyone help? Thanks
Wayne


----------



## dysart22 (Sep 14, 2006)

I replaced the power supply from the 2nd TV and it works fine.


----------

